#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Voip + servidor de gravação e outros

## Chephei

Boa tarde pessoal,

Eu tenho hoje na minha empresa uma central de atendimento com 3 pessoas, que direciona as ligações para os setores da empresa, porém o fluxo de ligação aumentou muito e queria implementar uma telefonia IP, para que eu consiga tbm passar ligações para minhas outras filiais, toda minha empresa é baseada no mikrotik para rede, creio que assim facilite minha configuração.

Minha base eu tenho um tronco digital da OI, com um par metalico.

Qual metodo, interface ou programa que vocês me recomendariam para fazer meus ramais virar SIP ou IP.
Queria tbm poder gerar protocolo da ligaçao e grava-la ?
Já ouvi falar do Asterix e Elastix, pois sou leigo no assunto de telefonia.

Alguem poderia me indicar alguem ou indicar algum tutorial.

----------


## andrecarlim

Então, o Elastix "morreu" no mérito open-source. Agora open só o Issabel!

Sobre a questão do E1, cara você pode usar uma placa diretamente no computador onde vai rodar o asterisk, mas cara, no Brasil é uma tristeza. A única coisa que eu vi funcionando bem e tenho usado em alguns clientes é aquele gw aligera. Fica bom demais! O teu E1 é "transformado" em tronco SIP.

Sobre gravar as ligações, é tranquilo, agora gerar protocolo, eu particularmente, não sei como fazer, mas com certeza tem como.

Se precisar de consultoria, me chama no pvt.

----------


## magnorm

Vai de 3CX e migra sua linha para SIP Trunk e não tenha dor de cabeça.

----------


## andrecarlim

Isso 3cx é ótimo! O valor da licença também! É ótimo!

----------


## renatocarrion

Issabel funcionaria muito bem em sua rede,mas eu recomendo passar seu tronco para sip.
E1 eu não tive uma boa experiencia em uso,gateway fxo também não.
a questão de implementação entre matriz e filial no issabel também é de boa,e integração com geração de protocolos também pode ser feita.
gravações no issabel também é de simples configuração.
qualquer coisa e eu puder ajudar,só chamar !!

----------

